# Best Shampoo?



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm taking Maggie tomorrow to a do it yourself bath place. I have always had her groomed and paid someone else to do it every month. Seems kinda silly, so I'm going to bathe her myself in between monthly grooms. They have the high velocity dryer etc. anyway, what kind of shampoo and conditioner do you use?
She doesn't have any skin issues or anything or allergies so I don't need a medicated one. Any suggestions. By the way I need something I can buy now at a store. I ordered some stuff some on line but that won't be here by tomorrow.:adore:


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

the petco here sells Fresh and Clean. I have used this and I think it has a nice long lasting scent. I usually order my shampoo. but I have no problem recommending F&C to clients.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My local Pet Supplies Plus has TropiClean - I have used this in a pinch and like it.

I prefer IOD though


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for your suggestions....what is IOD?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Isle of Dogs


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I also currently use Fresh n Clean and I LOVE it! They dont sell it at my Petsmart anymore so I ordered about 6 bottles of each last year! LOL I love it because the scent lasts a long time!
Cant wait to try the Les Pooch ones though!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Tropiclean is a good "pet store" brand. No harsh chemicals, etc. 

Now, IMHO the Mercedes of dog shampoos is Les Poochs. Chris Christensen also ranks up there--the BMW.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, yes. Adding to what Rowan said, IMO, the Mercedes, BMW and Lexus of dog shampoos are Les Poochs, Isle of Dogs and Chris Christensen.  Nature's Specialties I love too. Tropiclean is good.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Any suggestions for a nice-smelling Les Poochs shampoo for a female dog? We do have that group buy coming up...thank you!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I use an all natural Osters brand I got from WalMart (apple scent) and the SPA brand available at Petco. I am ADDICTED to the SPA White Pear brightening shampoo. It works so well that it doesn't motivate me to try other brands. It's on sale online at Petco.com for under $9 - I paid $12 in the store. Here is the link: SPA White Pear Whitening Shampoo for Dogs at PETCO

There's also revitalizing, deep cleaning, shed control, etc in the same line, with different scents. The White Pear brightening shampoo REALLY brightens. It makes my dog GLOW he is so clean and bright. I never have to use a conditioner with this shampoo. It has the same ingredient as Pantene, so makes his coat SUPER soft and fluffy. Everyone comments how fluffy he is and how great he smells. The scent is awesome and really lasts. Even after he takes a dip in a doggie pool and romps around in mud, he still smells great after I hose him off. I've tried other products once and was so disappointed with the results I may never try anything besides this shampoo!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

minipoodlelover said:


> Any suggestions for a nice-smelling Les Poochs shampoo for a female dog? We do have that group buy coming up...thank you!


*LA* Pooch Vitamin Enriched shampoo/creme rinse.  (I bought that for my sister who has a female poo.)


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks to both of you! 

Tokipoke, the brightening shampoo sounds great and there's a Petco right near my house. And it looks like I'll be adding LA Pooch shampoo to my brush order, Rowan, but I'll send you an email when I finish my Les Poochs "shopping."


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

In a pinch I would second the F&C Oatmeal shampoo & conditioner. But as a pro I prefer Quadruped Protein Shampoo, Volume/Texture Conditioner. The All in One I also like. They sell to the public. Show Season is also great that I use on a regular basis & they are well priced. IOD, Les Pooch I find overpriced & don't use. CC I am not impressed with except for the shampoo & conditioner for drop coats- that I do like. On my Poodles for competition I am currently using Eric Salas Pangenic shampoo & conditioner but this is very expensive so it does not ever get used except on my 2 poodles.

I am eager to try Faux Paw shampoo, conditioner & Flash Dry which is suppossed to be awesome so am waiting to try this line. Also, Nootie got good reviews from the pro groomers so I will try their trial pack & see if I like it.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love Show Season products...they don't cost an arm and a leg either. In fact even for pet owners if you buy the gallon size and use the dilution rate I bet it's cheaper than buying the non-dilute stuff from your local pet supply chain.

I also love Isle of Dogs...but it's expensive. I use it in the shop and my clients can't tell the difference so i'm considering saving it as an "upgrade" shampoo only since they don't see to care...lol no reason for me to pay more. I'd rather keep the cost of grooming down for them so that they keep returning.


----------

